# Help! Gotta get a posh dress for a wedding!



## Lizbie (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought I'd tap into the vast girlie knowledge on here!


Anyone know where I can get a pretty dress for an all day wedding? I am a bit of a tom-boy really and don't want to go OTT.  My friend is having quite a posh do, and I am going out of my mind!  She even said I'd need a formal day dress and evening wear?  
So I am guessing I won't be able to get away with Matalan!!  

I've looked at all the usual high street suspects, but nothing seems quite right. Anyone know of an independant dress shop? (preferably online!)

Any suggestions greatly welcomed!

Liz. xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mmmmm my fave subject!! Coast do some lovely dresses for weddings. Bit pricey but worth it!! 
Debenhams do a good range of dresses for weddings. Or you could go on ebay, i got a basque top form there, it was a debenhams top brand new with tags! It was a bargain. 

Both shops have online buying so you can choose at your leisure., I got my coast dress on line, and you can take it back to the shop if you need to change it,


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I was going to suggest Coast.  You haven't said your budget but there's a good website called mywardrobe.com.  A lot of the items on there are eye bogglingly expensive, but have a browse and there are some very reasonable (under £100) and lovely dresses on there.  

Claire
x


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello.. 

thought i might be able to help i have a wedding in june and i have ordered a dress which arrived today from hong kong!! the one i ordered is a ball gown not over the top but midnight blue silk dress long for the evening do! and yet made to order £44!! including P+P from ebay!! and its absoltuly fab!! 
but it might be over the top but they have more than over 50 dresses to choose from in any colour! and all monsoon condition!
try yaya on an ebay search not sure of her name without searching but pm me if you wanna now, as really worth it! fantastic dress totally stunning!
any yet all you do is send ur mesaments and it'll fit like a glove!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I got a lovely dress from Marks and Spencers in the Per Una range that I wore to a wedding last weekend.  It was about £60 and comes with a little short sleeve top, it was a vintage floral pink dress.  If you teamed it up with a nice hat, shoes etc it could look posh.

Sorry I can't link it on here as it comes up with my account details    I did originally buy the dress in M and S in London Regent Street.

If you look at their entire per una dress range they do have some lovely Summer Dresses that are appropriate for a wedding.

Jess, Can you please send me the details for the dress on ebay, I have a summer ball coming up and need a ballgown.  I normally go to Debenhams but problem is some of the other ladies end up wearing the same dress that way


----------



## Lizbie (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow! Thanks gals, some great ideas and places to try!
I am loving the ebay idea! Hadn't thought of that!  I haven't really thought of budget, but as I have 2 weddings to go to I think around the £100 mark should be appropriate.

Will have a look in Coast too.

Cheers!

L. xxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Try Boden.

I can't wear their dresses as I'm too fat  
but I buy a LOT of their kids stuff and the quality is FAB.
They are not too pricey and not tooo frilly but classic and classy.
Currently 20% off and free deliv and returns.
Big smart hat and heels and you should be good to go.
Try to get something that you can use day and evening (strappy dress under jkt etc) or you will be too broke to get them a wedding present 

Good luck.


----------



## Lizbie (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Imogen,

Will look at Boden too.  Good idea to get a jacket, thanks!
Not sure about a hat tho, I am quite short and would feel like a lampstand!  Might get one of those hairband thingies?
Is it a fascinator or sommink?

Thanks again.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes its a facinator. I wore one of them to a wedding as i'm a short **** too!!


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

If you're not usually a dressy person, I'd recommend using the personal shopper at debenhams.  It's free and they bring you loads of stuff to try on that you wouldn't normally even look at!  I HATE shopping but my dh bought me vouchers and booked a session with the ps for my birthday and I had a great time :0)

I agree with the others though, Coast has some lurvely stuff in at the moment.

Let us know what you get!
Pippi x


----------



## Lizbie (Dec 3, 2008)

Oooh I love the idea of a personal shopper!!  I'd feel like a movie star!!  

Might get myself down to the Bullring tomorrow, as I have the day off...


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i always thought you had to pay for personal shoppers! wow sounds exciting 
altho there prop aint much like that here in wales...  have to travel ages to get to a half descent shop


----------



## Lizbie (Dec 3, 2008)

Yay! Managed to get a dress from Debenhams!  Looked in there a while ago and didn't see anything suitable! But yesterday they must have had a re-stock!   It is a coral dress with a big pink bow!! It is from the Debut range there. Even managed to get a matching fascinator!

I have to just practice walking ladylike now!!  

Thanks for all the suggestions. (I also ordered a dress on ebay for a hen-night!)  Have been lead astray by FF suggestions!!  

Thanks all. 

Liz. xxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

once you buy one dress theres no stopping you now   ebay is soooo addictive


----------

